

Did You Get Any Contract Work? - petesalty

A while back (http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1262467) scottru posted a Google speadsheet for HN contractors. I was curious, did anyone who posted there get a contracting gig out of it?
======
kls
I passed on about 4 gigs that came my way from the site that was built around
the spread sheet hnhackers.com and am in talks with another member who has an
interesting idea that found me on that site.

------
primemod3
I had an offer to be a co-founder, but passed on it.

